# Woman accidentally “steals” car for 2 weeks



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Most of us on this site are at least somewhat of a car enthusiast but many people around us are not.

I just read this article about a Canadian woman that accidentally "stole" a car that was a completely different model than hers, but the same color. She drove it for 2 weeks until she tried to return it to the rental agency and they told her it wasn't the car she rented from them.

As funny/humorous/strange that this story is, I can't help but think that there are a lot of people in this world that are not observant or may be a little less sharp mentally or whatever. Hopefully they don't drive a Tesla and use Autopilot for what it wasn't designed to do. Worse yet, hopefully they don't try to "steal" MY car!

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jul/10/canada-woman-accidentally-steals-car-for-two-weeks


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> Most of us on this site are at least somewhat of a car enthusiast but many people around us are not.
> 
> I just read this article about a Canadian woman that accidentally "stole" a car that was a completely different model than hers, but the same color. She drove it for 2 weeks until she tried to return it to the rental agency and they told her it wasn't the car she rented from them.
> 
> ...


That is HILARIOUS! Thanks for sharing! Definitely an enjoyable, funny story. My heart feels for the woman AND the "stolen" car owner.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I thought this was going to be about Bonnie.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015755287351836672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015675100375351296


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

I must admit that I’ve walked up to the wrong car in the past thinking it was mine but seeing strange stuff like golf clubs should have set off some alarm bells in her head....

Many people have gotten used to the new keyfob in many cars that you don’t need to take out of your pocket or purse. I can easily see problems with the Model 3 when owners using the keycard leave it in the cup holder and just leave their cars and forget to take the keycard....

I REALLY want Elon to make a keyfob for the Model 3 already.....


----------

